# close account



## TheEdge883 (Sep 27, 2015)

Another thread stated that if you don't log in to your user account, it would close itself. How long does this take? I've been trying to delete my account for years and it's still here.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 27, 2015)

MartialTalk policy, as explained in the forum's Rules, for some time has been not to delete or close accounts except in extraordinary circumstances or as a result of serious rule violations.  While we don't want to lose members, if you don't want to come here, it's simple: don't navigate to the site.


----------



## TheEdge883 (Sep 27, 2015)

It's not a matter of not coming to the site anymore, it's wanting the page to purge my name and my information. Oh well.


----------

